# An idea, Want everyones opinions



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

When bird hunting this weekend my wife and I saw several ladder and chain on stands on public hunting land. This frusterates me because I am a public land hunter and would love to leave my stand out to make getting into it easier, and reduce the amount of stuff I have to pack in. So my idea is for the state to liscense deer stands, so that they can be left out on public land, much the same way ice houses are liscensed in northern states. You pay a small fee, get issued a liscense, and sticker and can leave your stand out for say the months between september and february. The state gets to make some more money and those of us who don't have private land to hunt don't always have to pack our stands in and out with us. What is everyones opinion


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I would say a ladder stand would not be a permanent-type so you could put one up and leave it up for the season. I think the rule was put in to place so hunters don't trash the state land by nailing wood and screwing in steps that would never be taken down.I think the liscense thing would be a pain in the back side.Thats just my 2 cent.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Just keep in mind if you leave your stand on public land it isn't "your" stand. Anybody is perfectly allowed to hunt it and don't be surprised at all if you find somebody pearched in it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I really don't understand how that would change anything. It wouldn't make the state any extra money because they would have to pay people to manage those licenses. They'd likely end up losing money, while making a bunch of people whine about more fees. Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't see what it would solve.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I really don't understand how that would change anything. It wouldn't make the state any extra money because they would have to pay people to manage those licenses. They'd likely end up losing money, while making a bunch of people whine about more fees. Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't see what it would solve.


I agree completely. With a fee you would have the same thing as there is now. Apparently some people have chosen to put ladder stands out and leave them for the season. I don't believe that this is prohibited but I may be wrong. They are not permanent stands. The only way they could then prohibit this is if they required you to take the stand home with you every time you left the woods. I don't believe that is the case.

Personally I would not trust anyone with my stand setting out there all season whether it was with a access fee or not. Public hunting grounds would have all kinds of people in and out. It only takes one to take it.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

I believe it is illegal to install a stand on public land that is affixed to the tree longer than 24 hours. Yes it is true that if you put a stand up and Joe Blow decided to hunt out of it, it is his for the hunting. If you don not mark your stand with your name and address, the stand is anybodys for tha taking. I myself would not leave a perfectly good stand out on public land to get stolen, yet I do use a climbing stand. Plus, I have had stands stolen on private land as well. If you have an abundance of funds to keep buying more stands every year then leave them up on public land, if you don't I would highly suggest not to leave them up.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> I believe it is illegal to install a stand on public land that is affixed to the tree longer than 24 hours.


I'm not aware of any such law.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

From the DNR website regarding tree stands:

*Tree Stands 

It is unlawful to construct, place or use a permanent-type tree stand, or to place spikes, nails, wires or other metal objects into a tree to act as steps or to hold a tree stand on public hunting lands. It is also unlawful to do any of these things on private property without first getting the permission of the landowner or the landowners authorized agent. *

Doesn't say anything about how long you can leave a stand. I wouldn't leave one on public land personally. They don't make a chain strong enough to keep some morons from stealing them.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Just keep in mind if you leave your stand on public land it isn't "your" stand. Anybody is perfectly allowed to hunt it and don't be surprised at all if you find somebody pearched in it.


They'd be coming out of it when I showed up.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i only hunt private property and i would never leave a ladder stand in the woods. let alone leave it on public land. that sucker would be stolen with the quickness im sure.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree...I would not leave a ladder stand on public property. That is insane. It is for sure to come up missing. The only thing I have ever left in the woods was a trail camera and that bad boy came up missing this season. I still leave my other one out, but only if dad is going to be down on the property throughout the week. I've left my climber out over night, but that's only when I leave at dark and plan to return before sun up the next morning.

BTW, I only hunt on private property.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I hunt the resthaven wildlife area for deer and pheasants. I covered alot of ground friday and seen about 6 or 7 ladder stands. A few of them have been in the same spot since last year.I would say most are the $ 49.99 type you can buy at our local Dicks sporting goods.If you put a heavy cable and Lock on it you should be fine.I would not set up close to a road or on a trail were alot of hunters walk.My brother inlaw and a few guys from work have had stands on a state wildlife area since mid-sept no one has messed with any of our stands.I am going to knock on wood for saying that.Also if you don't feel safe puting a bought stand on state land I made one out of wood for about $15. I will post pictures of it tommrow.
Angler ss.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

I can see a lot of arguements happening if you could pay a fee to leave a stand. People with large incomes can almost take over sections of woods. You would still be able to hunt there, but as a sportsman I would not hunt near where someone else is set up. With someone be able to place several stands (by permit), they could almost cut off access for that area of the woods.
________
Arizona Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If I find an empty stand on PUBLIC woods where I want to be hunting, I would not hesitate for a minute to use it. Its on public land in a public area, in my mind if its empty its public too!


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I leave one up on public land for the season. I just make sure I hike it WAAAAY back in there and it is a very crappy ladder stand that some might question getting into. This and some chain keeps it from walking off. I am sure some day it will disappear but I figure if someone wants to haul in a hacksaw, cut the chain or lock, and haul the whole rig out for a stand that maybe is worth $20 (Depreciated value) then oh well.

As for others hunting from it, more power to them but if I show up, the stand is still my personal property whether on state land or on private. They would have to find a new stand for that day.  Just because it is located on public ground does not entitle anyone to its use. Otherwise I could just help myself to a test drive of any vehicle parked on public land using the same logic.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

BIG J LAV said:


> I can see a lot of arguements happening if you could pay a fee to leave a stand. People with large incomes can almost take over sections of woods. You would still be able to hunt there, but as a sportsman I would not hunt near where someone else is set up. With someone be able to place several stands (by permit), they could almost cut off access for that area of the woods.


That was the only down side I could come up with. I am just trying to figure out how to level the playing field. It was my understanding that leaving any stand out was illegal, so I have never done it. I even pack my stand out when i hunt all day day till dark, and will be back in it the next morning by sun up. But after reading I guess the arguement could be made that A ladder or chain on is not a permanent stand, and could legally be left out. I may have to ask a wildlife officer next time I see them.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you leave a stand out, on public land, chained or not, it is intended for public use. You cannot "remove" someone from your stand. If you don't want people hunting out of it, take it home. The logic of test driving cars just because they are on public land is not the same (unless you leave the door open and the keys in it. Then you're just asking for it, kinda like leaving a stand chained to a tree.) If you don't want people hunting out of your ladder stand, put a box around it with a lock. As long as it doesn't break the bark of the tree, (don't ask me how climbers slipped through there) it is legal. If I left a stand out on public land, and found somebody in it, what can you really do? You could argue the point, but then nobody gets a deer. I left my climber out on Kelley's last weekend, but, so did several others with no problems.

Bottom line, I think most of the hunters we encounter will respect each other enough to respect a stand that isn't theirs. If a hunter shows up and your sitting in their stand, might as well move. With a hunter walkin' up, I don't think the deer are gonna take sides.

Good hunting and be safe!


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i work for the state ,though not that department, and it was said from odnr office that what you come onto public land with you must leave with.a ladder stand is perminent cause nobody drags them in and out with them.thats just common sense guys and being respectful. i will tell you this if i see a ladder stand on public land where i hunt its coming down. thats why i own a climber so all you guys dont have to see my junk in the woods. TAKE YOUR JUNK OUT WITH YOU!!!!! ITS THINGS LIKE THIS THAT GIVE HUNTERS A BAD NAME.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

ALSO....... by leaving a ladder stand in the woods on public land is telling other hunters that this is your personal spot and you better leave when the stand owner gets there to hunt. LOL its public land, public land....... get it??? public land anyone can hunt that land. you cant just mark your spot guys. again respect isnt getting out of your stand when you get there, its you NOT putting your junk on public land and leaving it there.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I chose the car analogy as an absurd attempt to illustrate the point. Both are in fact personal property residing on public domain. While no one would think they are entitled to use another's car when it resides on public domain, I find it difficult that people would so readily feel entitled to use a treestand. Could I sit on top of your car rather than test drive it? While the analogy is admittedly and intentionally absurd, common law is very clear on the utility of private personal property on public domain as it relates to automobiles (There is no caselaw on tree stands  ) Never did I intend to convey that placing a treestand in someway reserves any portion of the public property for my personal use. Anyone has an equal right to the use of the public land and the spot at which my tree stand is located. They just are not entitled to the utility of my personal property that happens to be located there. If they are there first, I agree they have every right to sit at the base of the tree or to hunt from an adjacent tree. I personally could care less if someone hunted from my treestand when I was not there though. I have only found 2 people in my years of hunting in my tree stand when I arrived. Both encounters were entirely respectful and in one case the gentleman apologized and left(Private land) and the other, I insisted the young man remain and I found a new spot(Public). I doubt I would ever push the issue as I agree it is not worth it But I may be tempted if someone conveyed their entitlement to use my stand legally residing on public land. 

Basstracker,
I am sorry you think my tree stand is Junk and giving you a bad name. I suggest if you feel that way, you lobby your sister agency to change to Administrative code to prohibit such behavior. I take great pride in abiding by the laws set forth whether I agree or not. Currently, Ohio law allows for us to leave temporary stands out during deer season and until that law is changed, I do not feel guilty at all utilizing public hunting land under current law. Below is the Code section of the OAC dealing with treestands. I do not see where is says we have to take it out with us. You may also want to check out ORC 2319 relating to theft before you decide to take down any stands legally placed on public land. 

"1501:3-2-14 Construction of structures prohibited.

No person shall construct, erect, or use any structure on state forest land except tents in designated campgrounds without first obtaining approval in writing from the chief of the division or authorized agent. Portable deer stands that are temporarily installed without driving nails or inserting other devices permanently into a tree and that are removed without damage to any vegetation are permitted during the legal deer season. The stand shall have stamped into or attached thereto on a durable waterproof tag the name and mailing address of the user in English letters legible at all times."


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

There are no laws against leaving ladder stands or hang on stands out on public land. Long as you don't damage the tree your well within the law. I'm actually suprised to hear that several people thought you couldn't since it doesn't say anything in the regs about it being illegal to do so.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

CasualFisherman said:


> "1501:3-2-14 Construction of structures prohibited.
> 
> No person shall construct, erect, or use any structure on state forest land except tents in designated campgrounds without first obtaining approval in writing from the chief of the division or authorized agent. Portable deer stands that are temporarily installed without driving nails or inserting other devices permanently into a tree and that are removed without damage to any vegetation are permitted during the legal deer season. The stand shall have stamped into or attached thereto on a durable waterproof tag the name and mailing address of the user in English letters legible at all times."


Thanks for that. Admittedly I had never researched as deeply as I should have. I didn't think any stand was allowd to stay out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

CasualFisherman said:


> IBasstracker,
> I am sorry you think my tree stand is Junk and giving you a bad name. I suggest if you feel that way, you lobby your sister agency to change to Administrative code to prohibit such behavior. I take great pride in abiding by the laws set forth whether I agree or not. Currently, Ohio law allows for us to leave temporary stands out during deer season and until that law is changed, I do not feel guilty at all utilizing public hunting land under current law. Below is the Code section of the OAC dealing with treestands. I do not see where is says we have to take it out with us. You may also want to check out ORC 2319 relating to theft before you decide to take down any stands legally placed on public land.


i totally agree. this thread reminds me of another one where a guy is complaining because someone is doing something legal and he doesnt agree with it. listen up fellas....if its legal, why are you complaining about it? mind your own business and go fishing, it will get up away from the computer and give us a break from this crazy, baseless complaining.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

basstrackerman said:


> i work for the state ,though not that department, and it was said from odnr office that what you come onto public land with you must leave with.a ladder stand is perminent cause nobody drags them in and out with them.thats just common sense guys and being respectful. i will tell you this if i see a ladder stand on public land where i hunt its coming down. thats why i own a climber so all you guys dont have to see my junk in the woods. TAKE YOUR JUNK OUT WITH YOU!!!!! ITS THINGS LIKE THIS THAT GIVE HUNTERS A BAD NAME.


A chain on stand or ladder stand is not permanant. It is a temporary structure, temporary being from the end of september to the first week of February. You have absolutly no right taking down any stand you see in the woods! It's not your property, and just like you say its not someone else property to leave a stand, its also not yours to touch someone elses stand.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

CasualFisherman said:


> I chose the car analogy as an absurd attempt to illustrate the point. Both are in fact personal property residing on public domain. While no one would think they are entitled to use another's car when it resides on public domain, I find it difficult that people would so readily feel entitled to use a treestand. Could I sit on top of your car rather than test drive it?


The car analogy isn't as absurd as you think, but it can be used to illustrate the opposite viewpoint.

Here goes in simple form:

Tree stand is to car/truck as your butt is to your boat as the tree is to a lake.

Here's what I mean - the stand is a means to get you into the tree so that you can hunt in the same way that a car is a means to get your boat onto the water so you can fish. Without the stand, your butt doesn't get into the tree and you have less luck hunting. Without the car, your boat doesn't hit the water and you have less luck fishing.

Would you leave your car parked on a launch ramp while you were fishing? Of course not. This would block any other law abiding citizen from using that ramp for the same purpose.

Leaving your tree stand in a tree blocks any one who took the time to pack in with their stuff the ability to use that tree. I can see the argument that there are a lot of trees, but I'm not buying that. You chose that tree, on public land, for a reason. Anyone else ought to be able to as well.

Would you sit on someone's car? Of course not, but I'll bet you that you'd have it towed if it prevented you from launching your boat.

Make sense?


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Would you leave your car parked on a launch ramp while you were fishing? Of course not. This would block any other law abiding citizen from using that ramp for the same purpose.
> 
> Leaving your tree stand in a tree blocks any one who took the time to pack in with their stuff the ability to use that tree. I can see the argument that there are a lot of trees, but I'm not buying that. You chose that tree, on public land, for a reason. Anyone else ought to be able to as well.
> 
> ...


It is a stretch but point taken. The two distinct differences I see is that under our current law, it is legal to leave a treestand in the tree but is not legal to block and impede the use of a public launch ramp. You have to park your car somewhere. While I and state law agrees that it should not impede the use of a ramp, you will occupy a parking space somewhere. I think your analogy doesn't quite fit because you parking in a parking space (As you should) blocks the use of that same parking space by me. (It may be real close to the ramp and I may want to park there  ) It is legal for you to park there and block my utility of that space just as it is legal for my treestand to potentially block your utility of a particular tree. You could technically put up a treestand in the same or adjacent tree and would be well within you rights to do so.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

the odnr officer gave me this info, if you can carry in a ladder stand and carry it out after you hunt that day then yes it is a temporary stand and is fine. but if it is left there after your hunting day is over then its perminent. sorry to offend you guys, on private property your ladder stand shouldn't be used by anyone unless they are tresspassing on the property. on public land some kid may just climb into your stand and fall out and die, that has happened. i couldnt imagine walking to my stand on public land and finding someone badly hurt or dead under my stand. whos fault would that actually be??


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Do you know the name of the officer? I would love to see the law that says that. I guaruntee its not what is said in the regs book they give you with a license. Pleas if you have any contact info for this officer please pass it on.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't really see how anybody could figure it is right to take or even use another person's stand that they come across when hunting. I have hunted a stand and if I am using the same location the next morning I have left it there. The same goes if I am coming back in the afternoon following a lunch break. If I found someone in my stand at that point you better believe there would be trouble when I found them, especially if they refused to give it up. Just because you found it doesn't give you the right to keep it.

That being said I still feel it is a real risk for an individual to leave one out there that is worth something to them. Some of the earlier response illustrate just that.


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I would hunt a stand that I found on public land and if I didn't see anything or if I shot and missed I would tear the stand down in a fit of rage before I left. 
Now if it was a successful hunt and his address was in fact on the stand I would send the guy a x-mas card with a thank you note and a picture of me with the deer next to his stand.


----------

